# Pannes diverses



## GunnM (6 Juin 2008)

bonjours, je viens tout juste d'acquérir un macbook blanc V1.1,et j'ai deux problèmes qui m 'handicapent énormément, tout d'abord j'ai réinstaller mac OSX Léopard, j'avais 2G de mémoire vive mais a chaque fois que je le redémarrer il me demander a sont tour de redemarrer continuellement. dans un enchainement de manipulation j'ai fini par enlever une des deux barettes de mémoire vive et celui-ci c'est remi a fonctionner correctement, hormis le deuxieme probleme:celui-ci implique le ventilateur, il ne tourne pas correctement et le fait chauffer, j'ai bien utilisé des optimisateurs de ventilateur"icyclone et smsfancontrol"qui n'ont que de rares fois fonctionnés par accoup, mais rien a faire,le ventilateur ne tourne pas correctement et l'ordinateur chauffe au dela de 70 degret au repos.

si vous aviez quelques conseilles à me donner,en vous remerciant d'avance.


----------



## da capo (6 Juin 2008)

ton ordinateur est toujours sous garantie ? (désolé mais v1.1 ça ne me parle pas)
amène le chez un spécialiste.

Ce n'est pas le cas. On avisera.


----------



## GunnM (6 Juin 2008)

voila ce que les infos du macbook me disent :


```
Nom du modèle :    MacBook
  Identifiant du modèle :    MacBook1,1
  Nom du processeur :    Intel Core Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :    1.83 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Nombre total de curs :    2
  Cache de niveau 2 :    2 Mo
  Mémoire :    1 Go sans celle que j'ai enlever
  Vitesse du bus :    667 MHz
```

non il n'est plus sous garanti...


----------



## da capo (6 Juin 2008)

ok.
si j'ai bien compris ton premier message, tu as réinstallé Léopard, puis seulement tu as enlevé une barrette défectueuse (à priori).

si c'est le cas, prends le temps de refaire une belle installation bien propre, de réinitialer la pram, de le remettre à neuf quoi.

sinon, il vient d'où ? une occasion ? tu as des contacts avec le vendeur ?


----------



## GunnM (6 Juin 2008)

en effet le mac est une accas... et non la barette n'est pas defectueuse, l'une ou l'autre fonctionnent correctement,mais pas les deux ensemble peu importe le slot de barette, ca c'est le probleme le moins important, je me demande plutot si une reinstallation pourrai regler le probleme de ventilateur...

merci d'avance...


----------



## Alino (12 Janvier 2009)

alors tes problèmes viennent surement de : 

- une des 2 barrettes mémoire ( a tester en le testant seul dans les 2 ports de la carte mère ) 

- un problème logiciel c'est a dire que leopard a surement été mal installer ou que la version que tu a installer n'est pas compatible avec ton mac ( parait peut probable ) 

- le problème le plus grave pour toi est que un des 2 slots de ta Logic ( carte mere ) est HS donc vu que un changement de carte mere coute en moyenne minimum 800e sans la main d'oeuvre tu peut vite oublier ...


----------



## surfman06 (13 Janvier 2009)

Avant de dire qu'un des slots RAM est HS, il faut tester avec deux autres barrettes de marques identiques et de préférence garantie 10 ans ou à vie, pour être sûr que les barrettes sont fiables.
Ensuite pour le problème de ventilo, tu vas faire un tour sur le site:
http://www.ifixit.com
Tu récupères le shéma de démontage du MB(ta réf) et tu me nettoies ce ventilo.(Possible que ce soit que de la poussière qui l'empêche de bien tourner)
Si ça se trouve, tu trouveras une FAQ en anglais pour le nettoyage.
Si l'ancien proprio était fumeur ou autre, le MB doit être nettoyer.
Dis nous en plus, fait ces manips avant d'aller dans un centre agrée Apple.
Perso j'ai amené mon mbp pour changement de clavier chez le revendeur apple store de Nice, ça c'est terminé par un appel à Apple  pour faire part d'un travail de merde, et ça c'est terminé chez
Maintronic à Vallauris ou ils sont dû changé le clavier + l'écran dû au travail fait par MCS Nice.
(Payé 150, pour un chgt de clavier, mais hallucinant le chgt de clavier, plainte déposé chez Apple France, faut pas déconner pour des revendeurs certifiés c'est du foutage de geule........, bref ça c'est très bien terminé chez Maintronic, équipe vraiment sympa et écoute et conseille les clients)
On devrait avoir la possibilité de noter les réparateurs Apple, pour avoir une bonne base de donnée de ces réparateurs.
Désolé pour ce long texte explicatif, c'est le retour de mon expérience.
Allez fait les manips et dis nous ce qu'il en est.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2009)

ca c'est de la remontée archéologique

remontée de juin 2008


----------

